# My kitten eats mango fruit. Whoa.



## Alluring (Jun 6, 2008)

So... I was eating mango fruit one day and my kitten poked her head in my fruit bowl and munched on a piece of mango. Is that normal? and is it bad for them?


----------



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think so, it should be fine so I wouldn't worry much about it. I've never heard of any cat getting sick from mango's but you might want to check up on that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's fine, but keep an eye on the litterbox, fruit will often cause diarrhea. Most kittens will pretty much eat anything, usually their tastes get more refined as they get older.


----------



## bizabet (Feb 10, 2007)

My first cat adored watermelon. She always thought she should have anything I had (NO, she didn't always get it) but she pestered me so that I let her have some just to prove to her she didn't want it. Right. EVery watermelon I cut after that, she had to have her couple of bites.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

One of our cats, aptly named "Monkey", LOVES fruit and veggies. Bananas, watermelon, cantaloupe, cucumber, tomato, spring mix greens, endive, etc. He even ate a crumb of very-very-lemon cake last night that fell on the floor before I could pick it up. 

We only ever give him one or two bites of fruit at a time, and by bite I mean a cat-sized bite, not human-sized. We also have three Uromastyx lizards, who are 100% vegetarian, and he always helps me make their salad so he can eat a few nibbles of the greens. 

Andi


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Simba likes fruity/sweet things too... i heard cats are supposed to hate them, but i guess it depends on the cat ? lol. Simba must have a tiny lick of my cherry yogurt! lol. he also enjoys sweet and sour sauce, ketchup, many things i didnt know cats liked. loll.

But then again, Boo eats chips (the tinyest pieces), lol.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My Simba loves sweet things also, especially Mandarin oranges. He will sit up and beg for one when my husband is eating a bowl.


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

My cat likes mangos too, and grapes. And yes, he does play with his grapes before he eats them.


----------



## orangecat (Jul 9, 2008)

My cat loves to drink orange juice unsweetened, with ice cubes. Also loves the occasional dried apricot. The strangest thing of all is, he is crazy about dried japanese seaweed, unsalted. I can get him to respond to commands like sit, paw, lie down, go upstairs etc.. with seaweed as a bribe. But I only give him these treats occasionally. I dont want him to stop eating his cat food.


----------

